# Stringy Weed



## Raymond Alaniz (Jul 17, 2019)

Hello everyone,  I wanted some information? My brother grew this 2 different plants for the first time and the buds came out stringy, can I still smoke it?


----------



## umbra (Jul 17, 2019)

yes you can smoke it, but why would you?


----------



## Raymond Alaniz (Jul 17, 2019)

umbra said:


> yes you can smoke it, but why would you.
> 
> Last resort lol


----------



## umbra (Jul 17, 2019)

then enjoy it


----------



## Raymond Alaniz (Jul 17, 2019)

I'm high AF right now


----------



## cannabisismylife (Jul 21, 2019)

umbra said:


> yes you can smoke it, but why would you?


Same opinion here.


----------



## Supernuggs (Jul 22, 2019)

Raymond Alaniz said:


> Hello everyone,  I wanted some information? My brother grew this 2 different plants for the first time and the buds came out stringy, can I still smoke it?



It looks like this stuff wasn't ready to be pulled yet. Looks like it probably needed a few more weeks.


----------



## Raymond Alaniz (Jul 22, 2019)

Supernuggs said:


> It looks like this stuff wasn't ready to be pulled yet. Looks like it probably needed a few more weeks.




It was my brother's first time and I believe you are correct... I'm just kinda scared to smoke it.


----------



## burnin1 (Jul 22, 2019)

Sometimes buds can become loose like that with excessive heat.


----------



## Supernuggs (Jul 23, 2019)

It wouldn't hurt you to smoke it. It's not going to do anything bad to you just wouldn't be as good as it would have been if it was finish the whole cycle


----------



## Raymond Alaniz (Jul 23, 2019)

Supernuggs said:


> It wouldn't hurt you to smoke it. It's not going to do anything bad to you just wouldn't be as good as it would have been if it was finish the whole cycle


Thanks  I appreciate it, I been kinda scared but I'll try it and give my review shortly lol


----------

